# Fresh batch of pics, starring Magneto!



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm always taking lots of pics of my gang. Here are some of my favorites out of the recent ones!!


Magneto and my sister's cat, Thackery Binx (adopted at my suggestion from the shelter I look at), are the very best of friends whenever he comes to visit.










Nito looks so stunning when the sun comes in the living room window and shines just right on that spot. 









Nito is famous for making faces whenever I'm trying to get a good picture of him. Yet he still manages me look adorable!









Thackery sneaks one in here, because he's so darn photogenic sometimes. Chica is hiding in there too!









I wanted to get a picture of Nito with my pride-and-joy aquarium. Seriously, I swear he had a really cute expression and he made that little sour face right at the last moment before I snapped the picture. Me and my boyfriend burst out laughing when we saw the face we'd caught him making!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Nito has gorgeous eyes, as clearly shown in your second picture. I also love the first picture, but I'm surprised the two cats get along so well given they only see each other now and again. Good for them! I also love your aquarium. I just got one for Christmas, a small 20 gal tank, so I'm still at the learning stage. Muffs and Abby like to "help" me feed the fish!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Lovely pics and that Nito is a HAM! Lovin' your fishtank, too.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks you two! Isn't he just a ham! He has such a dynamic personality, I seriously love that cat! :-D

We've been taking cats back and forth between houses ever since Chica and Kovie were very small. When I first got the kittens Nito was soooo bad with it, but he's grown into an incredibly social cat who can meet a complete stranger and take it in stride. All of my cats, and all my family's cats know each other and they all get along, it's awesome! 

And oh Susan, how exciting! 20 gallons is the perfect place to start. Mine is a 55 gallon, and I am absolutely obsessed! Feel free to contact me with questions, I've learned a lot over the months of keeping my tank and I'm also in an area club so I've picked up lots of tips.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Great pictures, your cats are so gorgeous!

Love the fish! My Mom had several 55 gallon aquariums stacked up on one wall when I lived at home.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

RachandNito said:


> And oh Susan, how exciting! 20 gallons is the perfect place to start. Mine is a 55 gallon, and I am absolutely obsessed! Feel free to contact me with questions, I've learned a lot over the months of keeping my tank and I'm also in an area club so I've picked up lots of tips.


Thanks! I just might take you up on that. I started off big a few years ago. At that time, I owned a home with a large pond in the backyard. It was large enough to accomodate a paddle boat. The pond held about 1.7 million gallons of water and I raised shubunkin goldfish. I had about 2,000 fish and some of them grew to be 8-12 inches long. They were huge. So, I know a lot about water quality, ph levels and so forth, but it's a lot different in a small contained aquarium than it was in my eco-balanced pond. For one thing, the aquarium doesn't have a waterfall or a bog area! Still, I'm having fun with my seven little show guppies.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Nito is SUCH a gorgeous kitty.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Love Nitos little sour puss faces he pulls!


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Great pictures! The cats are all gorgeous.


----------



## Salemcat2 (Dec 28, 2010)

Oh my heart just melted for all of them! Great pics!! They are all adorable!


----------



## Cats Rule (Sep 18, 2010)

Nice looking cats, and nice fish tank. I'll bet they love that.


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

Hey Rach, how are you 

I hope things are getting better for you and your sis. I always think about you and I "pray" you find some comfort (I'm not a believer, but I still pray in my own personal way)

I have a question for you regarding Magneto. I don't know if you had him when he was a baby. I am about to adopt a white kitten. He is the son of Sun's brother (Sun's nephew). When Sun passed away 8 months ago my sister in law promised she would give me a kitten so I could have one of Sun's relatives and somehow ease the pain...

My question is this: I went to see the kittens the other day after a week without seeing them, and the 3 white ones seem to have heterochromia. They are 4 weeks and 5 days old. I looked at their eyes and one of them has a very deep shade of blue in one eye, and a greenish-blue color on the other one. The other two have pretty much the same (blue is not that deep in one eye, but you can still see they are odd).

What do you think? Is it possible that they are odd-eyed? I'm just curious... 

A big big big biggest hug :wink


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Thank you Lenkolas, those words mean a lot to me. I am happy to report that although the loss of Kovie is very painful, our wounds are healing. We like to believe that Kovie is in someone's home and there is a lingering hope that we'll see him again. A couple weeks ago, my sister found a small kitten in the forest after visiting my grandfather's grave site. She was about 3 weeks old, alone, with an injured leg. My sister took her in and posted a found ad but there was no answer. Little Tory, as they are calling her, is just a dear and I think they have decided to keep her. My sister claims she can see a familiar spark in Tory's eyes, as if it is Kovie's spirit. We miss Kovie but we believe Tory was sent to us for a reason. Thank you for your prayers, it really means a lot to us to know we are in your thoughts. 

I think it is possible that the kittens are odd-eyed. I met Nito a couple months before I adopted him when I was volunteering at the shelter. He was tiny and sick and being taken to isolation and I am not quite sure how old he was but I remember him being odd eyed even when that small. I adopted him when he was four months old. Do you have a picture, I'd be able to tell much easier if I saw a picture. 

Lucky you if they are because I have found these odd-eyed cats to be something else! I have met a few besides Magneto and every single one of them has turned out to be SUCH a unique character, with the most quirky and endearing personalities. White cats rule


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

That fish tank is awesome!! Very cute kitties too. I love the one of Nito and his friend curled up together


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

Rach! I replied on Kovie's thread.

I'm taking pictures of those eyes if I can. I'll get back to you soon  a GIANT hug for you!


----------



## Miss Callie Kitty (Jun 12, 2011)

Great pictures ...I have always wanted an aquarium...but I have a feeling my cats would just take up fisning...lol.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

I am leaving for a week long trip today, so if I don't see the pictures before I go at least I'll have something to look forward to coming back too. I am so excited. I love kittens. I LOVE white cats... and I love odd eyes!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

You have some pretty kitties. It seems like Nito is your favorite one. lol


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

I try not to play favorites, but Nito is my special boy


----------



## its.alice (Jun 15, 2011)

I WANT YOUR AQUARIUM!!! :3 Oh and your kitties are so pretty too! X)


----------

